# Accomodations on the Canadian



## Anderson (Mar 21, 2011)

So, I am pondering taking the Canadian at some point in the not-too-distant future. I am pondering a Cabin for one vs. a Lower Berth. I know what the difference is, conceptually, but I'm still trying to pick between them (particularly for a multi-night trip; on a shorter trip, I'd probably just take the berth). Any advice on one versus the other (particularly seeing as rumor has it that the berths are likely going away in the near future, or so I hear)?


----------



## Michael061282 (Mar 21, 2011)

How much privacy do you want? And do you want the freedom to go to bed when you like? Will you be taking anything with you like for instance a laptop or a an iPod that you may not want to have on you at all times.. there isn't much privacy at all in the Berth's. I've always gotten a cabin because it is a little larger area, you can shut the door and zip the curtain down when you're at dinner or up in the domes. There are also some nights where I am just worn out and I have the sleeper attendant pull my bed down about 7:00 and I just zone out after a long day of riding in some amazing scenery.. you cant really do that in a berth (unless the train is semi empty and you don't have a "berthmate"). But, other then that.. the prices for the berths are unbeatable compared to even a single room. I've you're going all the way from Toronto to Vancouver or vice versa I'd definitely do the room. A one or two night trip to Winnipeg, i might consider a berth.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 22, 2011)

While I grant that I was in a double bedroom, or if you prefer a bedroom for 2, last summer I walked by the berths many times during my trip. Personally, I saw nothing to write home about. Yes, if cost is an issue, then the berth may well be a fine choice if that's the difference between a trip and no trip. Otherwise, I'd opt for the room.

And especially if as noted by Michael, you've got things of value. It's a lot easier to grab something off a seat than out of a room with a closed door.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 23, 2011)

The berth is more fun than the other methods. I'd go for the berth. They'll be gone all too soon.


----------

